# ليسب جميل لحساب مساحة أى شكل مغلق وكتابتها فى اللوحه



## المقترب (8 سبتمبر 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
أرجو ان يكون مفيدا
الملف بالمرفقات مضغوط
والسلام عليكم


----------



## عزمي حماد (8 سبتمبر 2010)

*ارك الله فيك وكل عام وأنت بخير*

بارك الله فيك وكل عام وأنت بخير
​


----------



## باسم محمود محيى (8 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## ahmad_ali3653 (14 سبتمبر 2010)

كنت عاوز اعرف ازاي يعمل وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## talan77 (14 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## م.ميلاد الجبوري (14 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور على الموضوع


----------



## المقترب (19 سبتمبر 2010)

*بسم الله*



ahmad_ali3653 قال:


> كنت عاوز اعرف ازاي يعمل وجزاكم الله كل خير



شكرا لكل من أثنى على الموضوع وبارك الله فيكم
وبخصوص كيف يعمل فان طريقة تحميل جميع الليسبات واااااحده وهى


 *

اذهب لقائمة tools
قم بالدخول الى load applications
ملاحظه للمبتدئين
.................................................. .....
اذا ظهرت لك قائمه خارج الاوتوكاد قم بالزهاب الى الcاو الdحسب مكان تنصيب الوندوز 
ثم ادخل على ملف program files
ابحث عن ملف الاوتوكاد
ادخل الى ملف support
قم بنسخ الليسب من مكانه حيث حفظته بالجهاذ ومن ثم الصقه داخل قائمة support هذه
...........................................
اكمل ماقلناه قبل الملاحظه وابحث داخل قائمة supportوابحث عن اسم الليسب 
اختار الليسب وقم بالضغط على الاختيار loadعلى ما اذكر المهم اختار ذلك ووافق عليه
بعدها اذهب لسطر الاوامر واكتب اسم الليسب
بعدها اتبع التعليمات الموجوده بسطر الاوامر اسفل لوحه الاوتوكاد
ارجو الافاده للجميع وخالص تحياتى

ملحوظه
لكى يعمل لابد من ان تتاكد من ان المنطقه المراد حساب مساحتها مغلقه وغير مفتوحه
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله
*​


----------



## محمدنعمةالله (8 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المقترب (9 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيكم جميعا


----------



## صلاح مصطفي (9 يناير 2011)

الرجاء من سيادتكم افادتنا ببرنامج شرح اللاند فيديو صوت وصورة ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## المقترب (10 يناير 2011)

قم بعمل بحث بالمنتدى وستجد طلبك ان شاء الله لان طلبك ليس عندى وان وجدته سأخبرك وشكرا لمروركم


----------



## رعد اسحق (10 يناير 2011)

شكرا وعاشت أيدك


----------



## garary (10 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمود غندور (11 يناير 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## mohamedazab (11 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## المقترب (11 يناير 2011)

شكر جزيلا لحضراتكم


----------



## مازن عبد الهادي (12 يناير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## reho80 (9 يونيو 2011)

شكرا عالمعلومات الرائعة لكن لدي مشكلة
هو انني عندما كتبت اسم الليسيب واريد ان استخدمه لم يتعرف عليه الاتوكاد ماذا يمكن ان تكون المشكلة
مع امتناني لكم


----------



## ahmedaboelnel (9 يونيو 2011)

الله يباركلك


----------



## عزمي حماد (9 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا​


----------



## علي فؤاد (9 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## MOODY CIVIL (9 يونيو 2011)

مشكور اخي العزيز 
بس في مشكلة الليسب يتفعل بس ما يعطي مساحة
يعني يكتب 0 وبس 
ممكن توضيح


----------



## عزت محروس (10 يونيو 2011)

*شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله كل خير*


----------



## المقترب (14 يونيو 2011)

*السلسله الذهبيه*



MOODY CIVIL قال:


> مشكور اخي العزيز
> بس في مشكلة الليسب يتفعل بس ما يعطي مساحة
> يعني يكتب 0 وبس
> ممكن توضيح


من فضلك راجع الصفحه 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t243087.html
وان شاء الله تجد ماتريد وأكثر


عزت محروس قال:


> *شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله كل خير*


شكرا لكم وشرفنا مروركم جميعا


----------



## مصطفى الجمل (13 أغسطس 2011)

تمام 100 100


----------



## السيد عزام (15 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك اللة خيرا


----------



## محمد حنفى moh (15 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك اللهفيك


----------



## محمد حنفى moh (15 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك انا كنت ببحث عن هذا الليسب جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## نبيل فرغلى اسماعيل (5 أبريل 2012)

*الله يبارك فيك ويجازيك خير*


----------



## kraar.alkaabe (7 أبريل 2012)

مشكوووووووووووووووور


----------



## engman92 (10 أغسطس 2013)

شكراااااااااااااااا


----------



## i_civil_engineer (5 فبراير 2014)

ممتاز


----------



## eng4mr (22 يناير 2015)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## محمد رواقه (22 يناير 2015)

رائع -----


----------



## م هلال علي (27 يناير 2015)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ahmadssalman (29 يناير 2015)

شكرا لك عل المجهود لعالي


----------

